# Occupancy I-4 for Preschool



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I have a question about the occupancy classification on daycare/ Preschool (ages 13 mos - 5 years old). Is it possible to use in I-4 occupancy group for preschool (ages 13 mos - 5 years old)? Any exceptions? The space (fully sprinklered system) is on the ground floor with one direct exit to out side and one exit to main lobby of the building. 

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Normally if child is 2 1/2 or younger and more than five children you are an I-4,,, unless you meet the exception::
To fall under “E”


Each room with 2 1/2 or less has a door directly to the outside.


*308.6 Institutional Group I-4, day care facilities.*
Institutional Group I-4 occupancy shall include buildings and structures occupied by more than five persons of any age who receive custodial care for fewer than 24 hours per day by persons other than parents or guardians, relatives by blood, marriage or adoption, and in a place other than the home of the person cared for. This group shall include, but not be limited to, the following:


Adult day care


Child day care

*308.6.1 Classification as Group E.*
A child day care facility that provides care for more than five but not more than 100 children 21/2 years or less of age, where the rooms in which the children are cared for are located on a level of exit discharge serving such rooms and each of these child care rooms has an exit door directly to the exterior, shall be classified as Group E.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

I-4 has more building construction requirements


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Which state are you in????

Not sure if above answers your question,, if not restate or ask more


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

I found the section below. Could it be in group I-4 if don't take an exception?

308.5 (IFC * 202) Group I-4, day care facilities. This group shall include buildings and structures occupied by persons of any age who receive custodial care for less than 24 hours by individuals other than parents or guardians, relatives by blood, marriage or adoption and in a place other than the home of the person cared for. This group shall include, but not be limited to, the following: Adult day care Child day care 

Exceptions: 1. A child day care facility that provides custodial care for more than five but no more than 100 children 2-1/2 years or less of age, when the rooms where such children are cared for are located on the level of exit discharge and each of these child care rooms has an exit door directly to the exterior, shall be classified as Group E.*


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Which state are you in????
> 
> Not sure if above answers your question,, if not restate or ask more



I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Which state are you in????
> 
> Not sure if above answers your question,, if not restate or ask more



We are covering the existing retail space to preschool (children age 13 mos to 5 years old). We are renovating the space and change use to Group I-4 (day care). However, most preschool would be in group E. My understand is that preschool group age above could be in either group I-4 or group E. Am I understand correctly?


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2017)

I4 seems to be correct if you don't mind meeting those requirements. E might be easier but you might have to add some doors...


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 27, 2017)

Aloha Bruddah, Malimalikimaka


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Aloha Bruddah, Malimalikimaka


aloha


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

steveray said:


> I4 seems to be correct if you don't mind meeting those requirements. E might be easier but you might have to add some doors...


 
means my interpretations seem correct that I-4 can be for children 13 mos -5 yrs old.  However, I'm still confusing with both E and I-4. Which one should I use for that group ages? 
*
305.2 Day care.* The use of a building or structure, or portion thereof, for educational, supervision or personal care services for more than five children *older than 2 1/2 years of age*, shall be classified as a *Group E occupancy.*

vs

308.5 *Group I-4, day care facilities.* This group shall include buildings and structures occupied by persons of *any age* who receive custodial care for less than 24 hours by individuals other than parents or guardians, relatives by blood, marriage or adoption and in a place other than the home of the person cared for. This group shall include, but not be limited to, the following: Adult day care Child day care


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Wora said:


> I'm in Hawaii.



I would gladly come advise you
Just for plane ticket and place to stay!!!


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Any child 2 1/2 or below, if no door from the room they are in,directly to the outside,

They will be classified as I-4.

Any child over 2 1/2 will fall into the “E” occupancy classification.


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Any child 2 1/2 or below, if no door from the room they are in,directly to the outside,
> 
> They will be classified as I-4.
> 
> Any child over 2 1/2 will fall into the “E” occupancy classification.



If the facility is provided mixing age group. for example each room would have children from 2-5 years old. Should the facility be classified as I-4 instead of E?


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Wora said:


> If the facility is provided mixing age group. for example each room would have children from 2-5 years old. Should the facility be classified as I-4 instead of E?




Well I guess so 

I-4 has tougher building code requirements

Not sure who regulates day cares in Hawaii, but here they have to divide the children up by age, and keep them seperated. 

I would highly suggest get a simple floor plan of the building

Mark each room for the use

Mark the rooms the children will normally be in with age range

Take all this and meet with the Building Offical for a preliminary meeting. See what requirements they come up with.

Ask your questions


----------



## Wora (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Well I guess so
> 
> I-4 has tougher building code requirements
> 
> ...



Here is also divided by age.  3 mos -3 years old would be in infant/toddler daycare license and age 2-6 years old would fall in to preschool license. So, the question came out on what occupancy classification would be for the area which use for 2-6 years old because it would be in to both E and I-4.

Thanks for your information. I couldn't offer any ticket or hotel (so expensive here). But if you could come, I can take you around the island. good food and nice beaches.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Wora said:


> Here is also divided by age.  3 mos -3 years old would be in infant/toddler daycare license and age 2-6 years old would fall in to preschool license. So, the question came out on what occupancy classification would be for the area which use for 2-6 years old because it would be in to both E and I-4.
> 
> Thanks for your information. I couldn't offer any ticket or hotel (so expensive here). But if you could come, I can take you around the island. good food and nice beaches.




Hum Hawaii break down a little different.

As suggested set down with Building offical.

See what he says or suggests.

The other thing that I talked about already is the Building lay out.

There are a few variables that work together, and can change the answer, or options you can do.


I have been to Oahu and Maui, loved them both Maui a little more


----------

